# Big Trout Galveston Bay 3/2



## Capt. Ryan Battistoni (Nov 13, 2014)

Caught a 29 today on an orange rip-n-slash with several keeper fish as well. March and April will still be great month's to wade for big trout. Also have some days open for Spring break! Call or text to get in the books 832-335-8839.
Fishgalvestonbays.com


----------

